# Local anglers/teams you admire...



## flippinjigs (Aug 18, 2005)

OK they aren't full time pros but some of the local fishermen (NE Ohio) are afully good and pretty consistant on what are normally super tough fisheries.
If you could pick a few to spend a weekend with on the water to better your fishing skills who might they be?
My personal choices would be Chip Tucker, Shriver/Hankins and Nick Prvonozac.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

My personal chice is my buddies and I !


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I second that ...but there area nice network of guysout there there are fun to fish with it when one gets invited or vice versa!...tough call....


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

The people who have to fish with me every week... My dad, Mike, and Tim.
They stick with it even though we don't catch jack! All heart baby


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i'd have to pick salchak/corley, amedio/smeltzer or kotch/kotch


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Johnboy... You must want to figure out Portage by your angler choices!!! Corley and Salchek bringing 22#'s to the weigh in....WOW!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

There are alot of good fishermen in every area . I feel that I can always learn from "anyone" that I can go out with . There are a few guys that I would realy like to get out with but I feel that they have learned what they know the hard way and would realy like to keep alot f things they know to themselves and not want to show anyone what took them 20 years to figure out .


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Definitely Vance, he puts up with my complete inability to boat keepers. That's gonna change soon though!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

not so MAk! these guys are consistant at other lakes too...especially berlin. Also, each on seems to have a greater sucess at different points of the year...


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Was there a tourney recently at portage that took 22Lbs? Wow..

I agree with Phil, it's nice to fish with different people. I don't have any clear cut favorites because there are a lot of great anglers that fish the different circuits. Any group of about 30 teams on any given day could be the #1 team.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

bill, you were my number one...but you don't fish tournaments anymore?!?!?!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

i got to fish Alum with Ed Huber recently...what a treat!


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

MAKtackle said:


> Johnboy... You must want to figure out Portage by your angler choices!!! Corley and Salchek bringing 22#'s to the weigh in....WOW!


 When did this happen? I live near portage lakes and happen to know the team of corley and salchek. I've never heard of them catching 22lbs this year although it is very possible on portage lakes. We recently won out there with nearly 17 and I all of the other opens I've fished have taken 15 or less this fall.


----------

